# Which rest for fingers??



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

For hunting: I would recommend a NAP 750 or a Golden Key Star Hunter (neither are produced now, but you should be able to find some)

For target: A Cavalier Free Flyte with a Cavalier cushion button.

Arrow


----------



## nickstone (Jul 10, 2009)

Interesting question, I'm getting ready to get back into things and am thinking of picking up a vital impact and still trying to decide if I want to go with fingers or try a release


----------



## iawoody2 (May 24, 2007)

Arrow said:


> For hunting: I would recommend a NAP 750 or a Golden Key Star Hunter (neither are produced now, but you should be able to find some)
> 
> For target: A Cavalier Free Flyte with a Cavalier cushion button.
> 
> Arrow


Thanks Arrow, I was already looking at the Cavalier setup.
Bob


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

I have a limb driver on my LD and is working great with fingers. I shoot with one under and that really helps


----------



## Stephen B (Jul 13, 2006)

I have a Nap center rest flipper on my Drenlin LD and it shoots great. I think it is a great hunting rest -real simple and they are still made. They are easy to replace and I always carry an extra head in my pack if something happens to the first one.

I also have a NAP plunger rest (no longer made) in case I want to get into the 3-d or target mode, which I have not done as of yet. If you can find a NAP plunger rest they are considered one of the best ever made for a finger shooter. But you can't get replacement parts for them anymore. That is why I don't have one on my bow for hunting. Plus I myself do not see much difference at all in the way I shoot out to 50 yrds between the Center rest and the plunger rest, but maybe that is just me. The center rest is a pretty basic rest and I like to keep things simple. This whole compound thing is complicated enough for me since I have been shooting a recurve or a long bow off the shelf for the last 10 years.

Good luck with what ever you come up with.


----------



## iawoody2 (May 24, 2007)

Stephen B said:


> I have a Nap center rest flipper on my Drenlin LD and it shoots great. I think it is a great hunting rest -real simple and they are still made. They are easy to replace and I always carry an extra head in my pack if something happens to the first one.
> 
> I also have a NAP plunger rest (no longer made) in case I want to get into the 3-d or target mode, which I have not done as of yet. If you can find a NAP plunger rest they are considered one of the best ever made for a finger shooter. But you can't get replacement parts for them anymore. That is why I don't have one on my bow for hunting. Plus I myself do not see much difference at all in the way I shoot out to 50 yrds between the Center rest and the plunger rest, but maybe that is just me. The center rest is a pretty basic rest and I like to keep things simple. This whole compound thing is complicated enough for me since I have been shooting a recurve or a long bow off the shelf for the last 10 years.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I will give it a try. I too like to keep things simple, maybe that's why still love my recurves. I have been shooting since age 4, now 62. And like the finger release God gave me.
Thanks, Bob


----------



## shadowhunter (Oct 12, 2003)

*NAP rests*

I agree with Stephen B, both NAP rests are great and the plunger action don't do nothin for me either as far as accuracy goes. You can trim the center rest down for carbon arrows to help with preventing contact and arrow deflection on release. It is simple to adjust, never had a problem in the field but you can carry a spare head and push it on and you are good to go.


----------



## TheAncientOne (Feb 14, 2007)

A few people I know use a Bowdoodle Timberdoodle. 

TAO


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

anybody tried a QAD drop away?


----------



## hammer head (Nov 23, 2003)

bodoodle pro 500


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

I have a new in the box Bowdoodle Pro 560 in the box. 25 bucks + shipping.

BW


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

IBBW said:


> I have a new in the box Bowdoodle Pro 560 in the box. 25 bucks + shipping.
> 
> BW


That's quite a bargain. :thumbs_up


----------



## marcusjb (Jun 22, 2005)

CutTheLoop said:


> That's quite a bargain. :thumbs_up


I agree. I just bought a timberdoodle for 25 and they are much cheaper retail. The bodoodle rests work great in my opinion.


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

Arrow said:


> For target or hunting I would recommend a Golden Key Star Hunter (neither are produced now, but you should be able to find some
> 
> Arrow


I shot fingers for most of my shooting years and used the star hunter with good results for everything that i shot indoors or outside.:smile: AC


----------



## dead eye dick (Sep 1, 2004)

brite pro tuner rest works great


----------

